# مكتب بيروت للإستقدام والتوظيف للموارد البشرية اليمنيه لدول الخليج العربي



## م لطف العليان (9 أبريل 2011)

إذا كنت بحاجة إلى
موظفين أو أيدي عاملة من اليمن
في جميع التخصصات والمهن ومن جميع الشهادات والخبرات
كوادر وعمالة ذات مواصفات مثالية
"هنا تجدون كل احتياجاتكم"
* لدينا الاستعداد للتعامل مع الشركات والأفراد ومكاتب الخدمات والاستقدام.
- التنسيق لاستضافتك وترتيب المقابلات مع الموظف
للتواصل:مكتب بيروت للاستقدام وتوظيف الموارد البشرية اليمنية
P.O. Box: (400) صنعاء ص. ب. ( 400 ) 
Licensure No. : ( 3725 ) رقم الترخيص : (3725 ) 
Mobile:00967771333310 Tel : 00967-1-265917 Fax: 00967-1-262872
المركز الرئيسي صنعاء – مقابل السفارة السعودية –جوار أجياد للسفريات
فرع إب – شارع المحافظة جوار العودي للصرافة 
Rep. of Yemen -Sana'a- opposite KSA Embassy- Beside Agiad for Traveling
Ibb Branch – Almohaftha St.- Beside Alawdy for Changing
Email: [email protected] or [email protected]


----------

